# Sand Dollars ????



## submariner

There are broken sand dollars on the beach and I understand there are a lot at 35feet plus , around 3 barges, ect. I would like to get some for friends and decoration. I would be willing to pay for a tank refill or provide a boat ride out, I have a 23 proline. Any takers ???

Ed


----------



## Evensplit

I'll ask around and see if we can find someone to help you out.

Jim MBT Divers


----------



## sel1005

or you could save the $$ and take a day trip to Shell Island at Panama City. The eastern end is just covered with sand dollars, horseshoe crabs, live starfish, tiger conchs, you name it. You can walk the beach or wade and get more than you would imagine. Same for the western shore of Cape San Blas, tons of great shells year round but following a good strong storm or surf event the beach and shallows are jammed with stuff


----------



## submariner

Thanks for the info. Still interested in if someone is willing to supply some, but I also plan to go to Shell Island sounds like a neat place and I know my wife would enjoy the beach. Thanks for the suggestion. Would be a nice place to snorkel.

ED


----------

